# [VZW][ODIN] Files Needed for Odin w/Instructions



## The_KGB (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey Guys,

I know that many of you use fastboot if things go wrong. But, this is for those who would like to use Odin on their Galaxy Nexus.
I had trouble actually finding links that work(for some reason multiupload doesn't work on any of my computers), So, I figured that I would post Odin and the SCi515 file. Maybe this will help some of you. 

Odin 1.3:
http://force-sec.com/Odin_VZW/Odin3%20v1.3.exe
MD5: A93C47F0589153249F453375BE7D8643

SCi515.zip:
http://ow.ly/bnw1Q
MD5: 7A693B2E6379BC03471AA624C79CC8C5

*** Flashing this will wipe ALL userdata and your sdcard!! Make a BACKUP!!!
** It will bring your device back to stock running Android 4.0.2 Build ICL53F with EK05 CDMA and EK02 LTE radios.
** It WILL NOT relock the boot loader. You must relock to be 100% factory*

Instructions:

1. This assumes that you already have the Samsung driver installed, the phone is unplugged from the computer and turned off.
2. Download the 7zip file and Odin3.
3. Open Odin3
4. Connect the phone to the computer
5. Enter download mode (hold the vol down key and press power). Odin3 should now see the phone.
6. In Odin3 click 'PDA' and select the PDA ODIN file from the archive
7. In Odin3 click 'PHONE' and select the PHONE ODIN file from the archive
8. Click Start! After it is completed the phone will reboot. The Odin3 screen should look like the image below


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I personally hate Odin, but at least the option is there..










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The_KGB (Jul 18, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> I personally hate Odin, but at least the option is there..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too, but hey, you are right...the option is here 

Like I said, I hope someone can use this.


----------



## LANAtron (Jun 24, 2011)

I used it when I broke my screen and had to restore it to stock before returning. It does have its uses.

Sent from my G-Nex


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Odin link does not work...


----------



## MendedLogic (Jul 31, 2011)

OK What do you do when you get a hardware failure out of this? I tried this and got a phone icon and computer icon with a yellow triangle and ! in the middle I was able to fiddle with it and get the com box on Odin to show yellow and attempt to continue with Odin but keep getting FAILED results.. Any ideas?


----------



## iwasaperson (Sep 4, 2011)

MendedLogic said:


> OK What do you do when you get a hardware failure out of this? I tried this and got a phone icon and computer icon with a yellow triangle and ! in the middle I was able to fiddle with it and get the com box on Odin to show yellow and attempt to continue with Odin but keep getting FAILED results.. Any ideas?


Where does it fail? The yellow triangle IS Odin mode, no need to fiddle around. Every time I get a failed flash, I reflash with Odin, and it works.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

MendedLogic said:


> OK What do you do when you get a hardware failure out of this? I tried this and got a phone icon and computer icon with a yellow triangle and ! in the middle I was able to fiddle with it and get the com box on Odin to show yellow and attempt to continue with Odin but keep getting FAILED results.. Any ideas?


This situation is the EXACT and ONLY situation that I recommend Odin to users.
It is usually the result of flashing an image from another phone...or a bad Odin flash in general.
I can't comment on the integrity of the above files...
But I CAN confirm that in this specific situation, Odin is the only thing that will save you.
Try reflashing these.
Maybe google around for a different version of Odin.

OP:
Thanks for the Odin's.
I haven't personally had to recommend one to a VZW user yet.
(Again, the only time I recommend ODIN instead of Fastboot is when a user ends up with the phone/computer/triangle icon...which I have yet to see a VZW user do).

Can you confirm that these specific files work?


----------



## MendedLogic (Jul 31, 2011)

Well my Phone is a Verizon CDMA Galaxy Nexus and it indeed has the phone/computer/triangle icon and that's ALL I can get out of it NO other screens, Ive tried Odin with files for the CDMA from different down load sources and with current Odin3 1.85 version to no avail Im STUCK.. any help besides CHOOTING it like the Swamp ppl say.. Would be awesome..

Thanks

EDIT: it fails at (NAND Write Stop!!) well thats where it hangs at Top box says (recovery)


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

MendedLogic said:


> Well my Phone is a Verizon CDMA Galaxy Nexus and it indeed has the phone/computer/triangle icon and that's ALL I can get out of it NO other screens, Ive tried Odin with files for the CDMA from different down load sources and with current Odin3 1.85 version to no avail Im STUCK.. any help besides CHOOTING it like the Swamp ppl say.. Would be awesome..
> 
> Thanks
> 
> EDIT: it fails at (NAND Write Stop!!) well thats where it hangs at Top box says (recovery)





wtokie2 said:


> I'm writing to tell you that I just went through what you were attempting to help this guy fix as well. I flashed a backward radio (stupid) and then flashed the wrong stock using ODIN. My solution erased my device - but since it was new I didn't care.. there may be another way to fix this that does not erase the device.
> What I finally did to fix this problem was to open the CF_ODIN_YAKJU_IMM76D_full and manually remove the RADIO.IMG from there as ODIN will always fail on this -- and never return you to an operable state. I CHECKED the box to replace the bootloader (since this is screwed at this point). and it worked - I'm back to service. Now - I still have to get the correct radio installed, but I'll take cautious steps.
> Thank you for your help. I did not try to ADB either - and still cannot attest to whether that will work on an ODIN fail.


Check this post out.
Potentially delete the file causing problems.
Writing ONLY the bootloader might be of use...as you should be able to boot into the bootloader after that and use fastboot.


----------



## MendedLogic (Jul 31, 2011)

I saw that but then my question was once you extract the .tar file remove files then how do you retar the files to use? And after finding a dev site I found where I'm hanging up at is something to do with the memory modules... This is something to look at tho.. thanks

Sent from my BACKUP using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimspinnin (Nov 19, 2012)

I don't really know anything about rooting, but I bought a rooted Verizon galaxy nexus off somebody and it was having issues so I wanted to unroot it. After trying a few methods, that did not work, it was stuck at the screen with the phone, computer and yellow triangle. These were the only files that worked and now the phone is running great. Thanks!!!


----------



## docchaos (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks for this. Was able to flash stock software to a unit that I could not via fastboot. (Now, to try to figure out why there is no MEID/IMEI on the phone. I have another working one, not sure if I can restore it from the other phone.)


----------



## TommyB (Aug 6, 2011)

docchaos said:


> Thanks for this. Was able to flash stock software to a unit that I could not via fastboot. (Now, to try to figure out why there is no MEID/IMEI on the phone. I have another working one, not sure if I can restore it from the other phone.)


I am trying to do the same thing, i also have no radios


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Same thing happened to me. I clicked the wipe efs partition not knowing what it did. Only fix was a new phone. Really sucked.


----------

